# Would appreciate test readers



## Shomti (Jun 3, 2010)

Sooo, I have a novel that I wrote. XP I'm starting work on a second, unrelated novel, but that's not the one I want to talk about. I did post it to another forum in hopes of readers to give me critiques so I can prune and edit and fix whatever needs to be fixed, because I really do want to send this to agents and such and publish it and maybe even make a few bucks on it, but... well, only one guy read it. So I am asking/pleading here, a large, well-known, well-populated forum, for test-readers. People to read through part or all of my novel and tell me what they think I could do better, or what they liked. I can send it out by email at request, in .odt or .doc or .txt formats, to whoever would help me with this. I would love to offer a reward, but the last time I tried to write for someone else it REALLY backfired on me, and money's not exactly readily available (my job is painting faces >.>), so the best I can do is to say if/when I publish it, I will buy and sign a first-edition copy of the book for you, and send it to you.

I guess a simple description of the novel is in order... the length is about fifty thousand words, don't feel obligated to read it all, read whatever you can. Any input is good input. The style is... well, can you say unreliable narrator? It's written as the autobiography of the main character, completely leaves out the name of the narrator, and has a section at the end that's written by someone else for reasons that I don't want to get into. It's basically set inside his head, and not very well inside his head because he IS writing for the public eye and there are things he shouldn't tell them or that he didn't put together. For instance, one character is known only by the capitalization of his pronouns. There are parts in which the main character is obviously not telling the truth. And there are things that he deliberately avoids knowing, despite the fact that I know them. And, throughout the entire story and contrary to my usual style, there are two instances in which something a character says is not simply paraphrased as "He said that I ought to x" or something along those lines. And so on.

Plot-wise, so you know what to expect, it's a sort of sci-fi story, but focuses more on philosophy and psychology in the manners in which the characters interact and such. I hate to do this, but I always laugh when I put it like this: when reduced to its ultimate level, it's about furry vampires. I'm going to EMPHASIZE that this is far less failtastic than you would expect it to be. They're vampires only in the sense that they drink blood; that's really all that ties the two together. Blood is not sustenance to them; they are not harmed by sunlight; they definitely do NOT sparkle; and they're active during the day just like ordinary old humans. If you want to know the details of the plot I highly suggest you ask me to email it to you, but if you aren't sure I can just give a better explanation. It's just hard for me to figure out what to call the thing. Oh, and the name. The title I've decided on is Consanguine. So yeah. I would love some people to ask about it and read it and tell me what they think and such. :3 I don't expect many, but this is a big forum. I might get one or two.  I'm hopeful.

Please.

Reward the Panthox's hope.

*adorable sniffle*

EDIT: I forgot to mention! If the fact that the main character is gay would be a problem, then the story isn't for you. I always forget this is an issue for some people... the story's completely non-explicit, though, so there's nothing you need to worry about in that regard.


----------



## Kindar (Jun 3, 2010)

if you're trying to interest someone in reading it, I'd suggest giving a synopsis of the story, like what you normally find on the back cover. 

I have to say that what you have given us right now does not really peek my curiosity enough to be interested in it.


----------



## Shomti (Jun 3, 2010)

Alright, well, I'll try my best. It's just that the story is much more complicated than I feel I can convey properly. And also there are lots of very important points that are supposed to be surprises. DX

One day will forever be remembered by the world. It's completely ordinary in every way but one: someone wakes up in a different body than they went to sleep in. Same house, same bed, same world, but no longer human. Expecting to be accepted, he has another thing coming as his parents call the police, forcing him to run to the next town over, where he learns the whole world has its eyes now on him. All the pain of his days, all the love, and all the fear, he recorded it here. From fugitive to community leader, this is the story of his life as he wrote it

Hopefully that wasn't as cheesy as it sounds, and like I said, it's more complicated than that, but... bleh. XP That's the general idea of what I'd put on the back of a book.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 3, 2010)

So you're asking for someone to read a piece of writing and critique/comment on it....
Please read the forum rules and then re-post this in the appropriate place, okay?  And if it's not posted on FA, just make it known that you'll instead send it via e-mail or some other service, rather than posting a link.
Locking thread...


----------

